# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] [Algrie] Ingnieur Dveloppeur Java/J2EE

## hamza_bba

Bonjour,

Je suis  la recherche d'un stage pr-emploi dveloppeur JAVA/J2EE, titulaire d'un diplme ingnieur en informatique et passionn par le dveloppement (java en particulier) , pendant mes tudes j'ai eu pas mal de projets pratique sur divers technologies (Delphi,PHP,JAVA,J2EE ...) , dont mon projet de fin d'tude tait la mise en place d'une application web sous la plateforme J2EE (struts,hibernate,spring,... ) je suis prt d'tudier tout type de proposition.

*Mobilit :* Alger

NB: veuillez me contactez par MP , pour tout information complmentaires (cv, ...)

Bien  vous

----------

